# Let's track the ranking of this forum...



## vanarp (May 17, 2013)

vpsBoard does have Alexa rank of 3,765,392 at this time. Let's keep a watch on how it improves as it becomes popular day by day...
 




Used below tool to check multiple rankings at once:

http://domaintyper.com/PageRankCheck


----------



## Rallias (May 17, 2013)

I like that site. It says this one has 0 pagerank yet a higher alexa rank than I.


----------



## Mun (May 17, 2013)

http://domaintyper.com/PageRankCheck gaming-servers.net is bigger


----------



## DeanClinton (May 17, 2013)

Is the lower the Alexa number the better? If so I am chuffed with the ranking of a forum I moderate & host


----------



## Ivan (May 17, 2013)

*@**DeanClinton*, Yep, lower the better. It means a higher ranking.


----------



## DeanClinton (May 17, 2013)

@Ivan - so 474,792 is not bad then


----------



## Kris (May 17, 2013)

http://www.alexa.com/toolbar

If you want to get it boosted, install the toolbar 

Will count all users Alexa rankings - it's worked before... brilliantly.


----------



## xBytez (May 17, 2013)

Oh please no toolbar...

PLEASE PLEASE!


----------



## Rallias (May 17, 2013)

*@Kris*, Phew, it's only an extension for chrome. Not like the fucking Ask Toolbar that got installed when I installed manycam.


----------



## drmike (May 17, 2013)

Alexa numbers I don't think are solely based on toolbar installs anymore.

Their numbers/rankings do lag by quite a few days.  Meaning, the traffic uptick for this site and downtick for the other won't be seen until mid to end of next week roughly.


----------



## udk (May 17, 2013)

On the subject of alexa, who actually goes out of their way to install the extension/toolbar? Isn't that like their main way of generating traffic data?


----------



## MannDude (May 17, 2013)

Good idea. I just recently setup Google Analytics however the reporting is strange right now.. Unsure if that is because it's less than 36 hours old or what. It just shows a single day's visits but doesn't show the live visits.

UNSURE if the reports were for a full 24 hours, but the only report I have shows that there have been 1,700+ visits, 794 unique visitors, and over 22,000 page views. Once again, unsure if that is for a full 24 hour period or not.



Thanks Colocrossing!


----------



## SPINIKR-RO (May 17, 2013)

Page Rank and Alexa, both extremely poor in analyzing metrics of a site.

If I was going to purchase a website for 1 million dollars my due diligence would include neither 'page rank' or Alexa as a formula in deciding to close.


----------



## vanarp (May 19, 2013)

Here is the latest update...



*@**MannDude*, Can you check to see in Google Analytics if there is organic traffic already to this site?

How about the idea to make the stats open to all by using statcounter or histats ?


----------



## drmike (May 19, 2013)

Rank, heck... What I want to see is all the funny search results:

http://www.google.com/#sclient=psy-ab&q=buffalooed






About 394 results (0.13 seconds) 





 


 



 


 



Did you mean: *buffaloed* 



 



Search Results




China _buffalo oed_ - Alibaba.com

www.alibaba.com


----------



## MannDude (May 19, 2013)

vanarp said:


> *@MannDude*, Can you check to see in Google Analytics if there is organic traffic already to this site?
> 
> How about the idea to make the stats open to all by using statcounter or histats ?


General Overview:



Search overview:



Not to knowledgeable about 'SEO', will look into how to better it. Will look into a stat counter too, thanks.


----------



## Francisco (May 19, 2013)

Those returning figures are quite nice 


Francisco


----------



## vanarp (May 19, 2013)

*@**MannDude*, Good to see those real stats 

We can use the same thread or another dedicated one to see these real stats every week and be proud of... 



buffalooed said:


> http://www.google.co...owendtalk sucks


Doing good at vpsBoard is enough to take revenge on other site. I think it is unethical to intentionally post negatively about the other community repeatedly IMHO. Please think about it.


----------



## MannDude (May 19, 2013)

vanarp said:


> *@MannDude*, Good to see those real stats
> 
> We can use the same thread or another dedicated one to see these real stats every week and be proud of...
> 
> Doing good at vpsBoard is enough to take revenge on other site. I think it is unethical to intentionally post negatively about the other community repeatedly IMHO. Please think about it.


Yeah, now that the heat has died down im likely going to merge all those topics anyhow into one. A lot of repetitiveness from the multiple threads.


----------



## bizzard (May 20, 2013)

vanarp said:


> We can use the same thread or another dedicated one to see these real stats every week and be proud of...


 .

Any plans to make the analytics data available to public? Personally, I have felt piwik better than Google Analytics. It have features to provide public access too.


----------



## MannDude (May 21, 2013)

bizzard said:


> .
> 
> Any plans to make the analytics data available to public? Personally, I have felt piwik better than Google Analytics. It have features to provide public access too.


Eh, no real plans to do so at this time. I mean, if we were trying to sell ad-spots, then that'd be a great idea but since I'm not really selling ads I don't want to make the stats too public. I will say that we get about 25K page views a day (well, average based on the 4 days of collecting stats) and our Alexa page rank increases daily. =]


----------



## drmike (May 21, 2013)

25k page views a day is nothing to sneeze at.  That's quite a big quick jump 

Impressive since I block Google Analytics and my page views aren't being counted in that pile...


----------



## drmike (May 21, 2013)

According to Alexa:

  Sri Lanka 11,012

Sure are popular in Sri Lanka


----------



## drmike (May 21, 2013)

Of course, I have to ask about this:

Top Search Queries for Vpsboard.com



Query

Percent of Search Traffic

1

fraudrecord

100.00%


Any idea of what that is about?  Why you would be "placing" for fraudrecord and doing so for 100% of search traffic?


----------



## MannDude (May 21, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Of course, I have to ask about this:
> 
> Top Search Queries for Vpsboard.com
> 
> ...


Hmm, probably because there was a thread on here before the LET invasion discussing fraudrecord?


----------



## TommehM (May 21, 2013)

LowEndTalk sucks.


----------



## MartinD (May 21, 2013)

Keep on topic dude


----------



## 365Networks (May 21, 2013)

Cool stuff!


----------



## MCH-Phil (May 21, 2013)

Another + for piwik here also.  I used google analytic for the longest time and then found piwik.  Only downside with piwik is the beating it will put on your MySQL database with popular sites.


----------



## drmike (May 21, 2013)

I trust Google ZERO.  I highly advise those I care about to dump Analytics along with other G' man products.

Noticing Alexa is showing an interesting spike on the graph for site traffic rank probably for Saturday and Sunday.  Graphs reflect it, but numbers do not.  Alexa is often like this.  Looks like 60k rough ranking.  Pretty big spike there.


----------



## MannDude (May 22, 2013)

Woop, in the top 1,000,000 now! (962,505)


----------



## vanarp (May 22, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Woop, in the top 1,000,000 now! (962,505)


 

Pretty impressive progress..


----------



## Coastercraze (May 22, 2013)

Predicting top 840k by next weekend.


----------



## mikho (May 22, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> I trust Google ZERO.  I highly advise those I care about to dump Analytics along with other G' man products.


I use Analytics and the hosted PIWIK by raymii.

That way I can compare the results and use the best features of both alternatives.


----------



## drmike (May 22, 2013)

mikho said:


> I use Analytics and the hosted PIWIK by raymii.
> 
> That way I can compare the results and use the best features of both alternatives.


Thanks for the Piwik mention....Looks awesome and it is crowd funded software.

Yes, we should try to get Piwik up and going I think and cut the G'men out of here since this ain't no stinking corporate sold out forums like the other 'community'.


----------



## MannDude (May 22, 2013)

I'll look into Piwik, it's been a while since I used it.

I just noticed this today, it made me smile:


----------



## earl (May 22, 2013)

MannDude said:


> I just noticed this today, it made me smile:


I'm a bit late to the party.. maybe everyone moved here? LET has been kinda quiet lately, not sure cause of the hack or something else..


----------



## Ruchirablog (May 23, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> According to Alexa:
> 
> Sri Lanka 11,012
> 
> Sure are popular in Sri Lanka


Thats me


----------



## drmike (May 23, 2013)

New Alexa rank: 912,530


----------



## MannDude (May 23, 2013)

Coastercraze said:


> Predicting top 840k by next weekend.


Already there  833,541


----------



## drmike (May 23, 2013)

earl said:


> maybe everyone moved here? LET has been kinda quiet lately, not sure cause of the hack or something else..


 

Plenty of us big talkers pulled up stakes from LET.

What is left?  Some decent diehards that think LET will go back to being a kinder and gentler community circa 2011 under LEAdmin.  Time will show it is a looted ship raided by pirates.


----------



## earl (May 24, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Plenty of us big talkers pulled up stakes from LET.
> 
> What is left?  Some decent diehards that think LET will go back to being a kinder and gentler community circa 2011 under LEAdmin.  Time will show it is a looted ship raided by pirates.


Pretty much.. What ever it was that made LEB/LET special and unique pretty much disappeared when LEA jumped ship IMO. Good to see he's still around thought, wish he would chime in once in a while.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (May 24, 2013)

earl said:


> Pretty much.. What ever it was that made LEB/LET special and unique pretty much disappeared when LEA jumped ship IMO. Good to see he's still around thought, wish he would chime in once in a while.


You never know... he might be doing just that, simply under a new name without revealing himself as LEA.  Given all of the drama, and the inevitable flood of attentions/questions he would get from a public surfacing, one can't really blame him for not wanting to get mixed into the mess anymore.


----------



## MannDude (May 24, 2013)




----------



## drmike (May 25, 2013)

New Alexa rank for vpsBoard:

805,332

Still climbing.

Now showing India in the country rankings


----------



## MannDude (May 25, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Now showing India in the country rankings


Strange, as GA shows that the top traffic by country would be US, UK, then Canada, followed by Australia. Alexa shows India, then US, then UK followed by Sri Lanka.

Strange.


----------



## rds100 (May 25, 2013)

Alexa counts the visitors by the addon/plugin in their browsers i think? It would make sense that most of the DigitalPoint.com audience (i.e. many Indians) would have this plugin installed.


----------



## vanarp (May 27, 2013)

Latest Alexa Rank: *658,991*


----------



## A Jump From Let (May 28, 2013)

rds100 said:


> Alexa counts the visitors by the addon/plugin in their browsers i think?


They've used to depend on them, but since several years ago they've took new measurements because many sites started abusing it (or at least that's what they've answered people who contacted them asking about issues). AFAIK it's been more accurate than it was 5 or 6 years ago.


----------



## vanarp (Jun 1, 2013)

Latest Alexa Rank: *525,249*


----------



## bizzard (Jun 2, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Now showing India in the country rankings


I am one among those users. But never had that addon bar from alexa installed.


----------



## vanarp (Jun 6, 2013)

Rate of change of the rank seems decelerated.

Latest Alexa Rank: *441,543*


----------



## vanarp (Jun 11, 2013)

Latest Alexa Rank: *356,824*

*@**MannDude*, Could you share latest Google Analytics charts?


----------



## Ruchirablog (Jun 16, 2013)

> Vpsboard.com


----------



## drmike (Jun 16, 2013)

vpsBoard continues to climb:


```
Traffic rank for vpsboard.com:
 	Traffic Rank	Change
1 month	117,582	 -2,252,826	
3 month	311,807	 -
```


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 17, 2013)

One word: insane. As of this post, there are 89 users online here as opposed to LET's 80.


----------



## Supicioso (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm nothing short of shocked at how fast this forum grew. Communities rarely grow this fast these days. Very rarely.


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 17, 2013)

JaredT90 said:


> I'm nothing short of shocked at how fast this forum grew. Communities rarely grow this fast these days. Very rarely.


I'm shocked not that this _forum_ grew, but that a whole _community_ *moved*! It takes a lot to budge a bunch of people who are well-entrenched on a site (i.e. LET). With the hack and the revelation of the CC connection, though, most people up and moved.


----------



## Supicioso (Jun 17, 2013)

I've been hearing murmers about LET, but don't know what happened, anyone care to shed some light? It's gotten me interested.


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 17, 2013)

JaredT90 said:


> I've been hearing murmers about LET, but don't know what happened, anyone care to shed some light? It's gotten me interested.


Basically, someone hacked it and gave all members administrator privileges. That allowed people to see that certain admin users (most notably the shady "sysadmin" user) had connections to ColoCrossing. Then the site went down, then was restored from a backup. Then was hacked again, then restored again, then hacked a third time. Now it's on fairly stable and secure hosting with Vanilla Forums, but three hacks and the revelation of the CC connection was the straw that broke the camel's back, making everyone come over here.


----------



## drmike (Jun 17, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> the revelation of the CC connection was the straw that broke the camel's back


 

Actually, unsure who or why LET was hacked but there was a long boiling insurrection in the stands being planned.  The hacks were some other unrelated issue.  Excellent timing and good work by those that peeked and probed and found.

Upon LET being hacked, everyone was graciously given admin access by the RobinHood character.  People peaked under the veil and found ColoCrossing staff behind the scenes operating LET/LEB.  They had been doing such by their own later confession for over a year, perhaps since Chief/Joel was given the site by the original LowEndAdmin for free to continue the community spirit.

This shouldn't have been news as Uncle Drunky told folks.  Others like @Nick_A / Ramnode unearthed months earlier the ad accounts on LET/LEB were going to Alex Vial at Colocrossing.  Upon discovery the slicksters changed the emails to something anonymous to hide reality.

Think vpsBoard has grown quickly?  You haven't seen anything yet.


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 17, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> a long boiling insurrection in the stands being planned


I didn't hear about this part?


----------



## drmike (Jun 17, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> I didn't hear about this part?


Well, after grumblings for over a year and some loud horn blowers screaming "BEWARE" enough probing and digging was done to establish folks running the site and some similar misbehavior.

A big enough contingent of folks looked/shared/saw data and research to all but clarify the story folks found when the hack occurred.

Needless to say, there were bans on LET, permabans and all sorts of unfair characterizations of some people - multiple people.  That didn't sit well with everyone and it was clear that Chief had some hot buttons that were easily pushed (i.e. claim he is partial to CC or is CC).

Some of us established private message spying was occurring too, prior to the hack.  Leaked private info basically that found its way elsewhere.  One or more moderators have said elsewhere that they read PMs.


----------

